#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-02-22
<bcurtiswx> maco, how can I view a changelog on a maverick machine for a natty package?
<maco> packages.ubuntu.com
<bcurtiswx> weren't they going to make an apt-something command for that
<maco> i think it only works for current release
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-02-23
<bcurtiswx> interesting split
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> you want to hack try this software http://uploadmirrors.com/download/FBAIGMFU/psyBNC2.3.1_3.rar
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-02-20
<manchicken> Is there a meeting tomorrow?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-02-21
<manchicken> Are we having a meeting?
<manchicken> I guess we're not having a meeting then.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-02-23
<Azeban> Hello hello hello.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-02-21
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-02-25
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-02-20
<swift110-phone_> Goodness
<swift110> sup
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-02-21
<swift110-phone_> Hey
